# my new HS80trac with broken trans



## forestfarm (Dec 14, 2014)

Picked up off CL here in NH for 150.leaky carb needle,broken gear teeth in trans.Being a machinist I expect some work will be involved in repairing the gearcase.I havent pulled it apart yet.Ordered the manual off ebay.Looks like the front end must come off before I can finagle the trans out of the frame.Going to set up a dedicated bench for the dissasembly and refurb.It looks like it will take a fair amount of work to turn it back into a trouble free machine.P.O. just dumped money into it at a shop having both belts replaced and auger fan bearing.Pulled the bottom cover and found this mess.Any tips on sequence of dissasembly would be appreciated.Im itching to pull it apart but being this is my first japanese snowblower its uncharted ground for me.Thanks in advance


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello forestfarm, welcome to *SBF* and good luck refurbing the honda


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome to SBF from a fellow New Englander, good luck with the project. Let us know if you need any help.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum forestfarm.
Is there supposed to be a snowblower in that pic?
Keep us posted on your progress. Take some pics along the way.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Welcome. If memory serves me, you do not have to separate the auger housing from the tractor to work on the drive train gearbox. That said, you may as well do a complete teardown, change belts, check all bearings, etc. Let's see a full shot of the blower. Are you going to do a full restore of just get her running?


----------



## puppycat (Oct 30, 2014)

forestfarm said:


> Picked up off CL here in NH for 150.leaky carb needle,broken gear teeth in trans.Being a machinist I expect some work will be involved in repairing the gearcase.I havent pulled it apart yet.Ordered the manual off ebay.Looks like the front end must come off before I can finagle the trans out of the frame.Going to set up a dedicated bench for the dissasembly and refurb.It looks like it will take a fair amount of work to turn it back into a trouble free machine.P.O. just dumped money into it at a shop having both belts replaced and auger fan bearing.Pulled the bottom cover and found this mess.Any tips on sequence of dissasembly would be appreciated.Im itching to pull it apart but being this is my first japanese snowblower its uncharted ground for me.Thanks in advance


Gee, it looks like it eat a couch.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Just had the belts changed and it has that mess in there? If nothing else you would think a belt change would involve a lube job and that should have been opened up.


----------



## forestfarm (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for the offers of help.I tore it apart last night to make it light enough to put up on the bench.P.O. ran it for miles without skid shoes.Tore up bottom of auger housing. Inner fan housing was relied with welded repair.I will tackle the snow eating end once I sort out the gear drive.Machine is now named Wallee


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

That gravely looks gnarly with the exposed augers, I like it


----------



## Eyeboltman (Dec 16, 2013)

Good luck with the repairs . I like that Green snow blower !


----------



## forestfarm (Dec 14, 2014)

*Ratcheting hs80snowblower track drive found potential cause*

Looks like the drive key was rolling in the keyway.I will make new shaft and key.Happy to find such a simple repair.was expecting broken gear teeth.still waiting on factory manual.may just do this and call it good to go.


----------



## forestfarm (Dec 14, 2014)

the gravely this just a backup for the John Deere.the John Deere was a dumpster findI've been using it for the past 3 years to snow blow my 400 foot long driveway. it's much more light nimble than the large machine.the Kubota is a backup for all 3


----------



## Eyeboltman (Dec 16, 2013)

Is that shaft made for a roll spring pin ? Or did some one lose the square key . Good luck . If you are a Machinist you will have no trouble will the repairs.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

forestfarm said:


> Looks like the drive key was rolling in the keyway.I will make new shaft and key.Happy to find such a simple repair.was expecting broken gear teeth.still waiting on factory manual.may just do this and call it good to go.


Easy for a Machinist to say...a mere mortal like myself would break out in hives and start frantically searching eBay...


----------



## forestfarm (Dec 14, 2014)

I'll have a new part made tonight as long as we have some 20 millimeter shafting.the thing that looks like a roll pin is actually the key.it was rolling around in there long enough to make it look like a round pin.


----------



## forestfarm (Dec 14, 2014)

I found the shaft is still available but they want $100 for it.I don't want to turn my $150 snowblower into a $300 snowblower by spending too much on it.I'll get the drive all put back together and I'll test it with the motor on with the front end off.if we're good to go then I'll focus on the snow handling end of it.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

By looking at the pictures, I am sure your the man with the skill and knowledge to see this project through. Good luck.


----------



## forestfarm (Dec 14, 2014)

*Made the shaft and new key.Works sweet!!*

Got home 12:30 am with the newly made shaft and key .Went back together like a dream.Popped the motor back on by 1:30 am.Fired it up one pull of course,And ran it threw the paces minus the front end.Climbed any obstacle with ease.All three gears plus reverse.AOK.Very happy guy here!!On to the front end tomorrow.New skid shoes with 316 stainless added for liketime wear characteristics,new front edge wear bar.I will bring in the old one and reverse engineer something out of stainless with tig welded ends where the bar turns 90 degrees to mount to the housing.I will make some stainless batten strips to reinforce the rubber I add to the impeller to reduce the impeller to housing clearance to make it a most efficient wet slush pump.I will get some before and after pics of the front end.Didnt even get the manual yet.I told my wife I always wanted one of these when I was young but I had to wait until my fifties before one of them wore out enough for me to be able to pick up cheaply.I have run the gravely for 35 years.Just really a heavy beast.Nice to have a sub 500 lb machine.Feels like a race car compared to the gravely which feels like a freight train by comparison


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hope you took pictures of all your work...


----------



## Eyeboltman (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for the post . We love photos . Sound like you did a great job.


----------

